# Micro SD card question



## Cregor (Jul 22, 2011)

I am kinda feeling like an idiot right now. But remember I came from a Droid X so it was a little different.
I just figured out that the SD card in my directory is internal, and I have to go to Storage-ExtSD to access my SD card. My question is I back alot of stuff up to my SD card, but I really want it on my External SD card not my internal. I am running out of room on my phone. Anyways most apps just ask if I want to back it up to my phone or SD card, not an option for external SD? what is everyone doing about this?


----------



## Cregor (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for your help. That sucks. I got the 16 gig thinking with the micro sd I would never run out of room. Oh well that is life.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

Ditto i put all my media on my extSD. Movies, Music, Apks, ROMs, backups, the works.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Cregor said:


> Thanks for your help. That sucks. I got the 16 gig thinking with the micro sd I would never run out of room. Oh well that is life.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I knew that feel bro

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

There's mods out for different s3s but they don't seem to work with jelly bean. I hate this because I came from a phone that automatically saved everything to the sd card

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cregor (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes I know. The DroidX was like that

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

